# Lookin' to buy a new truck...



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I searched this before posting and this hasn't been discussed in quite a while. 

So here goes...

Would you rather have Ford F-150 Lariat/Platinum OR Chevy/GMC Silverado/Sierra 1500 OR Ram 1500 Lone Star/Laramie ? All gas, no diesel, please.

What say ye 2Cool Nation....3,2,1 FIRE


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The new Ford F-150 is an awesome truck. Call the guys at Ryan Ford and give them a shot at your business. I don't think you'll be disappointed at all. 

The Lariat or the Platinum would both be great choices just depending on what all you want in a truck.

That Ecoboost motor is hard to beat these days.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in your shoes last month. Looked at the same line up and walked out with a lariat super duty diesel. I test drove them all so if your wanting gas, the lariat 3.5 ecoboost is tough.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

F150 platinum. Rather have a super duty tho.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

F150 is consumer reports top pick even over the Tundra not listed.....


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I will be in the market soon myself-I will be going from my F350 Diesel down to F150 gas-My F350 has King Ranch trim so I will probably do the same-I really like that trim-Also changing from 4x4 to 4x2.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Been driving a new 2016 F-150 Platinum Screw Fx4 3.5 Ecoboost for going on three weeks now and love it. It's a major change in a very positive way, even coming from my old truck which was a 2013 F-150 Platinum Ecoboost. No complaints so far.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Been driving a new 2016 F-150 Platinum Screw Fx4 3.5 Ecoboost for going on three weeks now and love it. It's a major change in a very positive way, even coming from my old truck which was a 2013 F-150 Platinum Ecoboost. No complaints so far.


Did this same change about two months ago. The 2016 F150 Platinum is off the hook. I loved the 2013 Platinum but the 2016 is in a whole different class.

If Mercedes Benz made a pickup, this is what they would make. Our other vehicle is a 2016 GL450 so I say this with some actual experience.

All three are great trucks, but Ford just has is going on right now.


----------



## Niktator (Jul 2, 2009)

F150....

I was a Chevy guy for past 20 years but switched to Ford this past year...still a tad ****** off about the bailout... Picked up F150 King Ranch 4x4....5.0, 3.55 gears, 36 gallon tank.... More than enough truck for what I need... I really enjoy it. Planet Ford in Spring will cut you a good deal.

When deciding between platinum and lariat, I'd just decide what options you really want taking into consideration any after market products you might be considering. Some of all the bells and whistles I don't believe work with some grill guards, bumpers, etc.

Ps my second choice was the Tundra... But no regrets thus far...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

F150.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Go test drive a Chevy 420HP 6.2L, 8 speed LTZ. You won't see another EgoBoost or Ram unless you look in your rearview mirror. . You will be getting better mpg's as you pass them by.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Ram - Long in the tooth. That also means stable design, proven manufacturing procedures. It also means lower purchase price.

Ford - Newer design, 2nd year. Unproven aluminum body panels. Proven Eboost.

GM - Not a ground braking design. Proven block, unproven direct injection. 

If I were in the market, I would go drive all of them and buy the one that fit me best. Just remember the best deal may not be the cheapest. You don't want to be making monthly payments on the wrong truck.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love my 2014 (bought new) GMC 1500 crew cab 5.3...


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Go test drive a Chevy 420HP 6.2L, 8 speed LTZ. You won't see another EgoBoost or Ram unless you look in your rearview mirror. . You will be getting better mpg's as you pass them by.


X2 On this.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Got one of those 8 speed pos, spends more time in the shop than on the road.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*Really....*



TWick said:


> X2 On this.


My eco will run 0-60 in five seconds. It will smoke that 6.2L unless it's got a blower on it. Then it might be a fair race.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like smoke to me.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Only smoke is from the tires if they don't hook up. Honestly, a tuned eco is incredibly fast for pickup. Just a tune and a few bolt on mods and you get about 400 rwhp and 500 rwt. That's at the rear wheels. Lot's of guys run them at the track in Baytown and routinely put down mid 12 second 1/4 mile times with trap speeds around 105 mph.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TooShallow said:


> My eco will run 0-60 in five seconds. It will smoke that 6.2L unless it's got a blower on it. Then it might be a fair race.


OK... LOL

http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...ng-performance-data-and-complete-specs-page-6


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

TooShallow said:


> My eco will run 0-60 in five seconds. It will smoke that 6.2L unless it's got a blower on it. Then it might be a fair race.


5 seconds is probably the 60 ft time....


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

TooShallow said:


> My eco will run 0-60 in five seconds. It will smoke that 6.2L unless it's got a blower on it. Then it might be a fair race.


You're dreaming...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

That car and driver link showed f150 better in almpst every category. 2cool should have a raceday.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

happiest day I've had in years was selling my ford and getting back into a chevy! they drive totally different,,, js


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> OK... LOL
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...ng-performance-data-and-complete-specs-page-6


So according to your link the EB was faster to 30, faster to 60, will actually go 100mph without blowing up, and was 1/10 slower in the quarter.

How is this dominating performance by the Chevy?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> So according to your link the EB was faster to 30, faster to 60, will actually go 100mph without blowing up, and was 1/10 slower in the quarter.
> 
> How is this dominating performance by the Chevy?


Where do they have "to 30 and to 60" races? If you can find one you should enter your EgoBoost. . The Chevy is better in actual highway driving situations... the upper range of the power band. That and in the quarter as you stated. :rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Where do they have "to 30 and to 60" races? If you can find one you should enter your EgoBoost. . The Chevy is better in actual highway driving situations... the upper range of the power band. That and in the quarter as you stated. :rotfl:


Do you tow down the highway at 4100 RPM? The EB can keep up with the bigger motor with more gears because it makes peak torque at 2100 and holds it there pretty much through the redline. Towing at 2100 RPM. That's an actual highway situation. :walkingsm

Glad you're feeling good enough to give me carp about my egobeast.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Do you tow down the highway at 4100 RPM? The EB can keep up with the bigger motor with more gears because it makes peak torque at 2100 and holds it there pretty much through the redline. Towing at 2100 RPM. That's an actual highway situation. :walkingsm
> 
> Glad you're feeling good enough to give me carp about my egobeast.


I don't tow in my EgoBoost slayer. I have another Chevy truck for that.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't tow in my EgoBoost slayer. I have another Chevy truck for that.


See there. If you had an egoboost you wouldn't need two trucks.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Ford F150 all the way, I have had my f150 since 04 bought it brand new. Now it has 190,000 miles on it best dang truck I have ever owned. Only thing I have had to replace is batteries, tires, brakes, fluids, etc.
The only thing am disappointed in with Ford is the price of there trucks $40k to $60K is just crazy to pay for a truck. People tell me all the time it's technology that makes it so expensive, I understand GPS and Sync 3 would be pricey. What has changed with how the motors are built, transmissions, rear ends that could make these trucks so dern expensive!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

drive them.... Fords still steer like chi+. rather have a mopar than that slacked out steering, ford wont fix. fords trannys sark too! I'll keep my Chevy that doesn't wear me out driving. This old debate will never die. My brother and I go back and forth daily over it. ROTFL OP,, good pot stirring thread you started! 

CHEVY!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My last chevy had 200,000 miles and only batteries replaced! Son has it and it's still yanking fords around! it was a 6.0 gasser


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> See there. If you had an egoboost you wouldn't need two trucks.


I hear you. It's like the sirloin of the truck world. It can be used for everything, but there is better eating out there...


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a 2013 5.3 Silverado LT. It pulled my boat great, but when I pulled my RV (weighs around 7500lbs) it sure gear hunted a lot even on flat ground. Not sure why. My buddy just got a new 5.7 Hemi Ram Lonestar and it is BAD ARSE. Tons of power. But if I had one truck to choose that is gasoline. It would be the Tundra with a 5.7. Talk about a workhorse!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, those alum. bodies I pray none of you are in if they happen to catch on fire like fords are famous for. Ever see a beer can flame up in a fire. I saw F-150 flame up and it was melted in a matter of minutes!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

This is great...keep it coming! I appreciate the feedback! :cheers:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hear you. It's like the sirloin of the truck world. It can be used for everything, but there is better eating out there...


Not if you know how to prepare it properly. :dance:


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a 2012 Ecoboost crew cab 4x4 and I can easily say this is the worst truck I have ever owned in terms of reliability. The fuel mileage is not good (15 avg). The electric power steering went out at 65,000 miles to the tune of about $1800 at the dealer. You will also find that the plugs will need to be replaced well under 100K miles and you also will probably want to either add a catch can and drill a weep hole in the intercooler. Now at 75K the A/C is going out with some kind of leak, dealer quoted $1700 to fix. Brakes were shot at 50K as well. 

I would also like to add that the truck does have plenty of power and towed my 22' bay boat extremely well as well as my tractors and other equipment with ease. It will hold in 6th gear at hwy speeds and get about 10-12 mpg when towing tractors and boats. A 16' livestock trailer is about 9 mpg. 

I really like the truck overall, the cab is very roomy and at the time was one of the few trucks that you could get with a 6.5' bed and a crew cab.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like a couple of you Obama GM lovers should meet up at Dairy Queen and order a shake with two straws.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Sounds like a couple of you Obama GM lovers should meet up at Dairy Queen and order a shake with two straws.


Do y'all call that the King Ranch or going Platinum???


----------



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't believe people spend the money needed for all those bells and whistles for a platinum or even a lariat now days.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheGoose said:


> I have a 2012 Ecoboost crew cab 4x4 and I can easily say this is the worst truck I have ever owned in terms of reliability. *The fuel mileage is not good (15 avg)*. The electric power steering went out at 65,000 miles to the tune of about $1800 at the dealer. Y*ou will also find that the plugs will need to be replaced well under 100K miles and you also will probably want to either add a catch can and drill a weep hole in the intercooler.* Now at 75K the *A/C is going out with some kind of leak*, dealer quoted $1700 to fix. *Brakes were shot at 50K *as well.
> 
> I would also like to add that the truck does have plenty of power and towed my 22' bay boat extremely well as well as my tractors and other equipment with ease. It will hold in 6th gear at hwy speeds and get about 10-12 mpg when towing tractors and boats. A 16' livestock trailer is about 9 mpg.
> 
> I really like the truck overall, the cab is very roomy and at the time was one of the few trucks that you could get with a 6.5' bed and a crew cab.


wow, sounds like my old truck. I had a 2013 EB fx4. brakes at 40k, a/c condensor x2, still leaking in the cab and wetting the floor, plugs recommended at 65k, definately need a catch can or drill a hole... I traded it in 2 months ago...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

C.Hern5972 said:


> wow, sounds like my old truck. I had a 2013 EB fx4. brakes at 40k, a/c condensor x2, still leaking in the cab and wetting the floor, plugs recommended at 65k, definately need a catch can or drill a hole... I traded it in 2 months ago...


After reading this I think I will dump the Ecoboost at about 50,000 mi mark.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I really like the truck. But after costing me well over $3K in maintenance costs under 100K miles it's kind of soured me. I will give the F150 another look when it's time to buy, maybe I just had a little bad luck. If Ford had done me right on the electric steering I would have a different opinion. I think it's a factory defect that they won't own up to. The truck is bone stock so there was no reason for this part to go out so quickly. Next time if I get an F150 I will get the ext. warranty, which I never did on any other vehicle.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

F-150 Lariet 3.5 Ecoboost. Just be sure to inspect the vehicle before signing the papers. There has been some trucks coming from the factory that have cosmetic flaws.

Also, Break pads tend to only last 50-60k miles unless you downshift consistently.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not too keen on the all aluminum body. Very true on the brakes... Mine went fast and had the shaky brakes when applied. It was very irritating. I had the ext warranty on mine but it got frustrating having to be in a rental all the dang time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

New disc brake pads are cheap unless Ford uses something special?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Never had a set of brake pads on anything last more that 40k. What are you guys? A bunch of grannies? Brake pads are cheap. I abuse the **** out of my brakes, but I keep them maintained. If that's your criteria for what makes a good truck... Well time to turn in the man card and buy a Prius.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Never had a set of brake pads on anything last more that 40k. What are you guys? A bunch of grannies? Brake pads are cheap. I abuse the **** out of my brakes, but I keep them maintained. If that's your criteria for what makes a good truck... Well time to turn in the man card *and buy a Porsche*.


sad3sm


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol....he prefers "Porsha".....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> sad3sm


Talk about a car that eats brake pads.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Talk about a car that eats brake pads.


Brake pads, non-medicinal erections and head hair... :rotfl:


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Sounds like a couple of you Obama GM lovers should meet up at Dairy Queen and order a shake with two straws.


Not everyone could make it by on repairs


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I really appreciate all the feedback, guys! Here's what I ended up getting this weekend! :cheers:


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome truck, congrats.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome truck!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> Never had a set of brake pads on anything last more that 40k. What are you guys? A bunch of grannies? Brake pads are cheap. I abuse the **** out of my brakes, but I keep them maintained. If that's your criteria for what makes a good truck... Well time to turn in the man card and buy a Prius.


Wow, I haven't had to replace a set of brake pads in the last 20 years because I trade trucks at 100k and have yet to wear a set out. And believe me, I use them, my trucks take a beating. Of course, I don't drive Fords though!! Oh, and good choice there Op!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks...I love it!


----------

